

Why hasn't technology improved customer service? - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/05/02/why-hasnt-all-technology-improved-customer-service

======
pg
Because it doesn't have unlimited power to improve things, and the market
seems to prefer most of that power be directed to lower prices instead.

------
olefoo
It is frustratingly common for companies big and small to think of customer
service as a cost rather than an investment.

As anyone who has dealt with people in a customer facing role knows you will
deal with people who think that a five dollar purchase entitles them to fifty
dollars worth of service. Automating your way out of dealing with people like
that is a very tempting prospect; but it should be avoided.

It's possible to do a good job of automating customer service; if you are
clear and honest and make it easy to talk to a human being if that is what the
customer wants.

A book that will change your thinking on the topic is
<http://www.thesupporteconomy.com/>

------
erickhill
Frankly, good customer service needs to be provided by knowledgeable human
beings. So, one could argue why hasn't mankind improved customer service? In
general, at least with tech support over the phone, it's usually lame. "Let me
transfer you to another department," echo echo echo.

------
LPTS
Because the people who run things don't have taste or vision.

